#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 躁動之歌<七見里故事集>(第九段4/8更新)

## M.S.Keith

*躁動之歌*            M‧S‧Keith

『你怎麼，看的到我呢？』
『在你的眼中，我不應該會存在才對。』
『你一定很特別的吧，所以能夠找到我的蹤影。』
『想不想要，跟我訂定契約呢？』

草笛的聲音，晃動著，
如雪一般寒冷的夏夜。
當世人皆醉倒在濃濃的涼意之下，
惟獨那孩子是清醒的。

*在酒醉的人群中，只有他有著獨特的清澈眼神。*

＊	＊

已經進入冬天了。

你知道我們活著的意義嗎？───

還記得，曾經有個傢伙笑著這樣對我說。是啊，我們活著的意義，是誰留下了這個問題給我們思考呢？
停留在這個世界的數千年中，我藉著撰寫書本來進行我的生涯。在這些年，我必須藉由不斷變換我的姓名與容貌，才能維持正常的生活。

因為我不會變老
我也沒有享受死亡與時間的權利。

在明亮的夜晚。
『呦呼～我們的大作家先生過的好嗎～？』
從我房間一旁的鏡子中傳來這樣的招呼聲。而在鏡中有張白狼的面孔。我坐在書桌前看著鏡中的臉孔，說：
『你有空還是會做些無聊事呢，小芬。沒有事情能讓你去忙嗎？』
『噫～別這麼說嘛，大家都老朋友一場了。』
『──但是我們都沒變多老吧。』我苦笑。

變老的定義是什麼？
是臉上多了幾條皺紋、手腳開始無法正常活動、還有腦筋漸漸鈍化就代表變老了嗎？
可惜的是，這些條件我都沒有。

『你有閒情逸致找我聊天，到不如去找本書讀來得有趣多吧。』
他嘿嘿的笑了一聲說：那到也是。

我順手取出一隻鋼筆以及羊皮紙，構想接下來的作品情節。在這個靠書本才能養家餬口的城市中，把空閑的時間拿來進行寫作取材應該算是存活下去的基本常識吧。這就像在軍事國家“全民皆兵＂是常理相同。

『在做些什麼呢？』
『寫書。』
從小芬的表情看來像是在說『你還真閒』。
『喂～你那樣看我，我會寫不下去的！快去找你那強壯的老哥撒嬌吧！』我翻著紙張道。

『嘎.....你、你怎麼這樣說啦～～～』
鏡子內的白狼用手擋著紅透的臉頰說。
（真是容易被抓住弱點的傢伙──）我不禁暗忖。
『好了，』我站起了身子『我現在要出門去買點墨水，晚點在聊吧。』
『嘎.......』白色狼人的臉依舊紅通通的。

披上寬外套，迎向屋外的冬冷月光，
我走了出去。

~0~0~0~0~0~0~0我是0.0的分隔線0~0~0~0~0~0~0~
唉呀~又是一篇新文章~~~(滅)
這一次的主角~讓我們歡迎~~
第二真祖Second~克爾!!~~~~(歡呼)
這一篇是描述克爾與他的死徒(秘密中)的相遇經過~
請大家要支持他們歐!!~~

----------


## 孤狼

呵呵 ~ 

更新了哦 .... 

哥哥 ~ 要到底有沒有出場的份嘛 ~ 

還是一出場就死掉了阿 .... 

不管如何 ...哥哥 ~ 加油哦 ..

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 呵呵 ~ 
> 
> 更新了哦 .... 
> 
> 哥哥 ~ 要到底有沒有出場的份嘛 ~ 
> 
> 還是一出場就死掉了阿 .... 
> 
> 不管如何 ...哥哥 ~ 加油哦 ..



這個請私下討論^^"~

----------


## 克爾

歐喔喔喔喔~~~~!!!!
好興奮好興奮 \(>w<)/ (像小孩子似的在床上跳躍)
期待接下來的故事呀XD
不曉得...會發生些什麼事情呢^^

PS：好喜歡月影寫的小說，開頭的方式呢～

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 歐喔喔喔喔~~~~!!!!
> 好興奮好興奮 \(>w<)/ (像小孩子似的在床上跳躍)
> 期待接下來的故事呀XD
> 不曉得...會發生些什麼事情呢^^
> 
> PS：好喜歡月影寫的小說，開頭的方式呢～


感謝誇獎~~(燦
第二段已經寫好了~
正在找時間貼上來~~~
(偷偷的用學校電腦....歐呵呵呵..)

----------


## M.S.Keith

夜晚的風還是一樣的沁涼。

我喜歡吹風，喜歡站在路上享受它迎面而來的涼爽，享受它灌入我衣衫之間的舒暢。
風其實是最古老的化石，它的存在吹動了無數的風風雨雨，歷史的故事都無一被保留的紀錄在風中。

手中提著裝墨水灌的布袋，一步一步走在夜路之中。城鎮的活力於黑夜的懷抱下沉沉睡去，取而代之的是呼吸也覺得沉重的乏力感。
（回去之後.......就喝杯茶再去睡吧。）
我心中排算接下來的行動，
不過，在那之前有個怪聲使我停下來。
『趴咚』。

我轉過身一看，一隻龍族小孩軟倒在我身後的不遠處。
『糟了！』
我小跑步的靠近他，發現他身上的衣服早已衣不蔽體，身體瘦弱到連骨頭都清晰可見。
『貧民區的？』

就算是在歡樂的城鎮中，也有像這樣的地方存在。
貧苦、疾病、搶奪充斥的黑暗地帶。各種生活在光明之中的人們無法想像的生存模式皆出現於此。

『這孩子......怎麼會在這呢？』
總之，現在的情形不允許我做過多的思考。
它的體溫在快速流失中，若不趕緊做處置將會引發無法挽回的結果。一般人可能會認為無關緊要，但是我的人格不答應我如此草菅人命。

還曾經有人說過：你這人就是太愛管閒事了呢。

唉，我的個性就是這麼討人厭呀。

我迅速的抱起他，三步併兩步衝回家中。
殊不知，新買的墨水還擺在原地。


~~~~~~~~~~我是波浪的分隔線~~~~~~~~~~

第一人稱寫法還真是好用~~(燦)
下一階段.....該怎麼寫呢..........(被踢飛)

----------


## 芬狼

嘎~~強壯的老哥...強壯的老哥~~~~

是誰阿@口@!!

不過可以撒嬌就好>W<

----------


## 克爾

出現了...出現了...出現了...出現了!!!!!
吼嘎!!!!!!!!(興奮)

......

抱歉...失態了...(調整衣服)
原本出門只是為了要買墨水...
結果帶回家的卻是...一隻龍!?

「媽～給我錢，我也要去買墨水!!」(被老媽毆死)

越來越期待接下來的劇情囉～

----------


## M.S.Keith

To:小芬~
感謝我吧~!!(炸)

To:克爾~
接下來的劇情正在構想中........
過不久之後就會發現某MS慘死於電腦前~~(爆)

下次要不要變買宵夜結果帶回一隻狼XD"??(眾毆)

----------


## M.S.Keith

『阿，你醒了。』
溫暖的奶油色燈光。這是應該是剛睜開眼所會看見的。
隨後，他又發現了身旁的龍族青年，也就是我。
『.........』
『你很累了吧，來。』
手中端著碗肉湯，上面還飄浮著蒸氣，是我加了一些治療用草藥與提神的花粉熬製的特製湯。但是他還是沒有動手。
『我、為什麼、這裡、在？』他比手畫腳地拼湊這些日常生活中看似簡單的基本單字。這是貧民區中司空見慣的現象，對於毫無資金進行學習活動的他們，能有這種語文能力已經算是很厲害了。
『你昏倒了，還記得嗎？』我說。『那個晚上你在大路上倒了下去，而我把你帶到這裡來。這裡是我的家。』
他歪頭，表示無法了解我所說的意義。
『唉───』
這表示非得用那個嗎？
我走到桃花木製的書架前，從成堆的書中抽出一本表皮漆黑的裝飾書。
打開書本，露出一片純白的內頁。

────記憶檔案庫，展開────

（──從記憶庫中的動作檔案，重新組合成為一連串的重疊影像，輸入到他的腦中。這樣應該可以吧？）
可是，他還是用疑惑的目光看著我。
（──記憶無法輸入，腦內架有防資訊入侵障壁？）
把書闔上，在度放回書架中。
『值得研究，但是.......』
家人。
『晚點去拜訪一下吧，只希望他們不會像這小孩子一樣。』
轉過頭去面對著小龍人，深深的嘆了口氣。
怎麼，我開始像Forth了嗎？

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

怎麼這麼快就被擠到好下面了.....
來讓他上浮吧~~(燦)

----------


## 芬狼

啥??像我???

有看沒有懂=w=

小月解釋一下拉XD

----------


## 孤狼

呵呵 ~ ...

一個貧窮地區的狼的腦袋裡竟然有防火牆 !?!  

厄 ... 哪個不是我專有的嘛 ? >W<  (被二哥打飛 ... ) 

防火牆這家東東不是只有文明地區的少數獸人才有的嘛 ? (二度打飛 ~~)

二哥侵犯版權啦 !!! (被打到脫離地球 ... 飛到冥王星去 ....)

----------


## M.S.Keith

TO:小芬~
哎呀~代表你好糟糕~′ ▽`(炸飛)

TO:五弟~
五地有點不專心歐~他是龍耶......
防火牆這東西只是個代稱~資訊隔閡可以說是在腦內的記憶有一部分是完全空白而造成的~

----------


## 克爾

抱歉阿~"~月影，今天才回覆......

原來抱回家的小龍龍，是住在貧民區呀~
自己從來沒想過可以這樣設定說~
語言能力有點差的獸+口吃，反而覺得有點...更加可愛=ˇ=

繼續期待囉~^^
(腦內有防火牆!?哇!!如果憲在有些小孩子腦內有裝就好了...)
(可以杜絕情色氾濫=ˇ=")

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 抱歉阿~"~月影，今天才回覆......
> 
> 原來抱回家的小龍龍，是住在貧民區呀~
> 自己從來沒想過可以這樣設定說~
> 語言能力有點差的獸+口吃，反而覺得有點...更加可愛=ˇ=
> 
> 繼續期待囉~^^
> (腦內有防火牆!?哇!!如果憲在有些小孩子腦內有裝就好了...)
> (可以杜絕情色氾濫=ˇ=")


那種東西嚴格說來是能防止啦~不過有他的人心思會變成一張白紙′ ▽`(講難聽一點 就是腦殘=w=")

----------


## M.S.Keith

『墨水罐？』
就在克爾離開不久，晚間的街道上又出現了另一道黑影撿起了依然平放在地面上的墨水罐。

『有味道，是吸血鬼的味道！』

慢慢的，清風剪開夜晚厚重的雲層。

月光毫不保留的透出，照亮了黑影的身體。
它是位六尺高的男子，純白色的長髮紮成馬尾垂在身後；眼瞳是滄桑的灰。左右臉頰上各有一道傷痕，無言的訴說過往的辛苦。
他左手握著的，是把與他同長的巨大重矛，上頭描繪了許多扭曲的蠅頭小字。

『這是個大角色.........喔、喔、喔！』
一連三個『喔』字，他的身上突然膨脹出極端強烈的鬥氣以及殺氣，讓整個夜晚的氣溫瞬間下降了數度。

『終於給我找到了..........真祖！』

手中的長矛輕輕一揮，周圍的空氣立即颳起了強而有力的空氣亂流。

『這次我『山風槍尖』赫爾辛‧法爾傑爾，一定要解決你們，夜之王！』

不是對著任何人，山風槍尖如此對著空氣發誓。


~~~~~~~~~~~~咱是分隔線~~~~~~~~~~~
好啦...我知道我很混= =+

新的驅魔師參見~~~XD
歡迎~山風槍尖~赫爾辛~~~~~(鼓掌)
在驅魔師之中算是主戰派的一員~不過不要因為這樣就討厭他歐~~
他其實內心是隻小貓咪..........(小小聲)
(赫:啥??   MS:沒事~)

----------


## 孤狼

切 ~

(放老鼠出來 ... )

欸 ~ 那個甚麼甚麼要殺人的 , 快看 ~ 有老鼠喔 ~ 去追吧 ~~~~

(奔離現場 .... )

================ 分割線 ...====================

二哥阿 ~ 甚麼時候才有我阿 !? (嘟嘴)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

模考前夕冒險回文!

讚喔~
真是希望能一次看完...才過癮=  =+

(但是這跟喝酒一樣吧?烈酒要慢慢品嘗才香~)
某M：學弟你的文章是哪種酒?
某白：啤酒吧...(逃

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 切 ~
> 
> (放老鼠出來 ... )
> 
> 欸 ~ 那個甚麼甚麼要殺人的 , 快看 ~ 有老鼠喔 ~ 去追吧 ~~~~
> 
> (奔離現場 .... )
> 
> ================ 分割線 ...====================
> ...



(赫:你當我貓阿!!  MS:別欺負我家五弟!(踢飛)
乖乖~下一篇文章就輪到五弟嚕~(摸頭





> 模考前夕冒險回文!
> 
> 讚喔~
> 真是希望能一次看完...才過癮=  =+
> 
> (但是這跟喝酒一樣吧?烈酒要慢慢品嘗才香~)
> 某M：學弟你的文章是哪種酒?
> 某白：啤酒吧...(逃


學弟不用功不行喔=w=+
咱的文章其實是.................葡萄汁(炸飛)

----------


## 芬狼

嘖嘖~~被發現拉..

哎呀~我說你們阿..怎麼那麼不會藏阿XD

看來你們的匿蹤技巧要重修摟~~  :狐狸奸笑:

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 嘖嘖~~被發現拉.. 
> 
> 哎呀~我說你們阿..怎麼那麼不會藏阿XD 
> 
> 看來你們的匿蹤技巧要重修摟~~



你別說別人了~你自己也是一樣(踢飛)

----------


## M.S.Keith

阿阿，一早就煩到不行。
光是昨晚的那隻小龍也就算了，沒想到昨晚辛辛苦苦跑到老遠的地方去買的高級墨水（價值約我一個禮拜的伙食費）也忘了帶回來，真是白白浪費我的錢啊............
我的少根筋看來很難改掉了。
『嗯嗯，大概在東區那邊吧？』
對了，也該幫小龍找到原先的家。
這城市的人大多都對貧民區的人都敬而遠之，看來想要在一般地區中找到蛛絲馬跡的可能性將近零。
我確信如此，所以不能用一般的方法去找線索。

拉著那隻小龍的手，帶他到東區的一間破舊的小木屋中。

居住在這種大都市的好處，就是很多事情都不需要自己花心思去找情報，自有一條管線能夠將之整理統合。
我們稱之為『情報販子』。
這次我要會面的算是整個城鎮中最有聲望的情報商，想當然爾索價也不便宜（等於四罐高級墨水的價錢）。

不過沒關係，因為如果這隻小龍一直呆在我家的話，花費的價錢可絕對不只這些。

我推開老舊到發霉的木門，發出尖銳的『嘰嘎』聲。
有個髮絲都染上秋霜的痀瘻老人坐在那邊。
「嗯，是你阿。」老人用失望的語氣說著。
什麼嘛，看到我就說這種話....好像很不歡迎似的。
但我還是把這種情感給強押了下來。
『請幫我找找這隻小....』
『───身家調查是吧，不用了，老早就幫你找好了。』
辦事速度果然可靠，只不過.....
他伸出手來。
『照舊價，三十鑽幣。』
───太常跟這種人交涉遲早會搞到傾家蕩產。嗚嗚，我的錢阿..........
把口袋裡僅有的三十鑽幣拿給他之後，他給了我小鬼家的位置。

結果大出我所料之外。


＊＊

『不、不會吧.............』
我站在大約有十公尺寬的大門前興嘆。

他的家，位在北區。
也就是所謂的『鑽石貴族區』。

============安~我是早晨的分~隔~線=============

叮咚~小龍真實身分出來了~~XD
結果有沒有大出意料之外呢~(違
下次就要開始進入感人肺腑(?)的身家篇~(誤
敬請期待!~~~(灑花)

----------


## 芬狼

小龍　小龍　家裡可能很有錢的小龍
大龍　大龍　最愛高級墨水的大龍
ＭＳ　ＭＳ　超級糟糕的狼ＭＳ

以上ＸＤ（天裁！！

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 小龍　小龍　家裡可能很有錢的小龍
> 大龍　大龍　最愛高級墨水的大龍
> ＭＳ　ＭＳ　超級糟糕的狼ＭＳ
> 
> 以上ＸＤ（天裁！！



小芬.......你說咱很糟糕是怎麼回事阿......#′ ▽`(折刀)

(赫:你不是本來就很糟糕?)
(MS:.........(拿出北風之索)
(赫:別...別衝動...冷、冷靜下來阿阿阿阿!!!
(MS:少囉唆~去死吧!!!~~(殺

----------


## M.S.Keith

『啊，怎麼找到這邊來了。』
赫爾辛無力的說著。
『大哥哥，我要糖果～』一個狼族小孩纏著他說。
『格格～陪我玩～』另一個人類小女孩說。
現在的情況…相信有去過孤兒院的人們都相當清楚。（作者如是說：被一群正太與蘿莉包圍的感覺在下也遇過……（倒）
赫爾辛的確是循著克爾的氣味一路找到這裡來的，難道說這年頭真祖也對小孩子產生了興趣！？（作者如是說：克爾我對不起你……OTZ\）
『哥哥來玩～』狼族小孩踢給赫爾辛一顆球。
「呃……」
就姑且陪他們玩玩吧。
『好～～放馬過來吧！』赫爾辛帶著微笑，把球以優美的弧度踢了過去。

（作者如是說：其實不說克爾，赫爾辛好像也有點戀童癖.....................）
（作者發飆：媽啦！這小說設定怎麼越來越糟糕了阿阿阿！！！！！）

----------


## 孤狼

姆呵呵呵呵呵 ...... 

哥哥糟糕了 !!!!!!! 糟糕了 !!!!!!! 糟糕了 !!!!!!!糟糕了 !!!!!!!


紀錄紀錄 .........

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 姆呵呵呵呵呵 ...... 
> 
> 哥哥糟糕了 !!!!!!! 糟糕了 !!!!!!! 糟糕了 !!!!!!!糟糕了 !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 紀錄紀錄 .........



五弟阿~你二哥糟糕已經不是一天兩天的事情了=w=+

----------


## 拉爾

溺水好久了，今天浮上來一下好了XD

話說...真的好好看阿，看完了全部之後...忽然好想要趕快把文寫好，現在到了寒假了，一整個月可以拿來混...啊，不是，是拿來寫文章。
基斯大哥的文真的好讚阿！好想要催稿...但是小狼我的網誌也將要開始被同學催件了(=ˇ=)a

哪一天，我也要像基斯大哥一樣利害(遠目~)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 溺水好久了，今天浮上來一下好了XD
> 
> 話說...真的好好看阿，看完了全部之後...忽然好想要趕快把文寫好，現在到了寒假了，一整個月可以拿來混...啊，不是，是拿來寫文章。
> 基斯大哥的文真的好讚阿！好想要催稿...但是小狼我的網誌也將要開始被同學催件了(=ˇ=)a
> 
> 哪一天，我也要像基斯大哥一樣利害(遠目~)


哎呀~就算你這樣說我也不會高興啦~′ ▽`(喬巴腔)(被拖出去打)
向我有什麼好呢~文筆要有自己的風格阿′ ▽`(俺是寫輕小說)

如果有人想要催你稿~那就代表你寫的還不錯′ ▽`+(認真)
MS至今都還沒有被催過稿...........(口胡!!!)

----------


## 思樂炎

> MS至今都還沒有被催過稿...........(口胡!!!)


沒人敢催稿的原因...

是因為.....你是個吸血大魔王！(狂指

----------


## 墨

催稿價碼:

假設一字=10毫升血

照MS大的文章字數來看,一篇血就不夠了

果然是吸血大魔王阿  :onion_62:  

(我是來亂的我是來亂的我是來亂的)

----------


## 真嗣

ＳＯＲＲＹ呀～太久沒來了～
恩..........沒想到那位辛大叔很喜歡小孩子呢
［不過難怪有人會誤會囉............被打！

期待之後後續唷～^^

推推推～

----------


## 克爾

哈嘎...(從陰暗角落探出頭來)
一段時間沒回覆了...現在應該會被謀殺吧=ˇ="
(謎：明明都有開電腦，就是不回!!去死~!!)

MS段考前還更新小說，真是辛苦你了~
希望這樣不會影響到課業才好說...
(大龍：這傢伙物理科已經被當掉了=ˇ=(笑))
(克爾：|||OTL(風化))

=▽="耶兜...是太久沒看小說還是......
怎麼感覺和前面劇情接不上嘎......(汗)

----------


## M.S.Keith

其實是MS眼殘貼錯= ="
這篇是白風的~= =
抱欠啦@w@

----------


## M.S.Keith

『呃......作者你到底是在搞什麼飛機阿？』
別那樣問我，我也不知道。
『可是，這、這樣也太超過了，哪有貴族小孩衣不蔽體的，你給我好好解釋清楚！』
你那樣說我也沒有........好像開始拍了？
『哇啊，怎麼不早說！』
你有問我嗎？

............................

不過，剛剛一直敲門，怎麼都沒有人來回應阿？至少也該有僕役之類的職位穿地西裝筆挺的說『請進』之類等角色吧。作者，你太混了喔！
『請進，克爾先生。』在門口一旁突然出現了位西裝筆挺（以下省略）。
.................有你的，作者。
在走進雕花大門的瞬間，我從旁邊小龍的手掌上感覺到了恐懼的成分。
『？』
他抓真我的身體的更緊了。
喂、喂，作者，我知道你想要服務讀者群啦，可、可是這一種場面可不是在這裡可以上演的！

『請進，主人已經久候多時了。』

────好個轉移話題的方式。

線在擺在眼前的，是無法用『豪華』以外的形容詞去評比的寬廣客廳，兩旁的階梯上各擺有上等瓷器與水晶製的花盆，天花板上懸吊著精緻的水晶吊燈，空氣中甚至有點燃了高價的玫瑰香精油，讓人感嘆道，現在吸入身體中的都是金錢。

客廳之中，有條黑色的身影昂然直立。
身上衣裝皆是上等貨色，墨黑色的布料配上龍人的白熱身軀顯得更加亮眼，胸口別著一個黃金色的徽章，兩頭龍各銜著一把紅寶石的劍。

雖然剛才我已經萌生了想要住在這裡的逃避念頭，但正事還是得先辦。

『你就是，這孩子的父親？』我對著龍人說。
『你就是那個把凱恩帶回來的多事鬼？』他反問。
『.........別逃避我的問題！』
『那傢伙不是我的兒子，給我帶著那身臭皮囊離開我的視線！』
『貴族淨是像你們這蠻不講理嗎！』
『滾！』
龍人雙手一拍，從門口到階梯處冒出了眾多持劍的黑衣人。
我很清楚自己身上用擁有的戰力，要對付這些人渣，我連頭髮都不會飄下一根。可是在這時現出真祖的身分又太過麻煩......暫且按兵不動吧。
『你的耳朵是不是被狗屎給塞住了，來人，給我把他轟出去！』
剎那間，數十位黑衣人殺氣騰騰地衝了過來。
『無理取鬧。』
我手探入懷中，拿出隨身攜帶著的路色小藥瓶。向前一灑，淺灰色的藥粉瀰漫在空氣之中，我摀住自己與小龍的口鼻避免吸入這些特製藥粉。
所有的黑衣人在吸入灰色藥霧的瞬間抽蓄了一下，皆倒了下去。
『我身上的藥雖然毫無殺傷力，但保命是絕對足夠的。那些是強化過的麻痺藥粉，躺再地上三五個小時跑不掉。』
我拉起一旁的小龍人，準備要跨出門檻。
『你們，將會在怨恨中喪失自我。最後死在嘲笑聲中吧。』
我臨走前說出了這番如同詛咒的話。

========================
這篇就沒貼錯啦~=w=+
不過好像惡搞得部分比嚴肅還要多.............= =""
大家看看吧~

----------


## 克爾

XD 惡搞部分的確蠻多的~
可惜在出門檻的時候，沒有勾到腳而摔倒=ˇ=
這樣就幾乎整篇都在搞笑了XD

MS辛苦了~考試期間還能更新小說~費盡心思了
辛苦了！(90度鞠躬)

----------


## M.S.Keith

「..............」龍人站在原先的客廳中，回想幾秒鐘前發生的景象。

被自己遺棄的兒子。
帶他來的那位詭異龍人。
快速到誇張地步的動作。

綜合上述幾點，龍人知道事情已經不能夠在拖延下去了。

「那個孩子與那個龍人，必須剷除。」

但是龍人也見識到了克爾的超乎常人的身手，解決他絕不是一兩個人能夠辦到的。
正當龍人苦思該如何巧立名目去處理這件事時，厚重的木門再度被打開了。

「喲，想要解決那個龍人嗎？」
門旁站著的，是臉上掛著異常開朗笑容的山風槍尖－赫爾辛。

同時代表著，殊死戰的樂章即將開演。

=============分隔==============

嗯，真是拖好久.....(飄)
最近都沒有動力寫文章阿ˊ口ˋ""
所以會一直拖.....
不過動力慢慢開始回升了~所以請各位在等一下拉=ˇ=(飄)
下一段就是我最喜歡的戰鬥場景了~(大心)

----------


## 戀紫月謎

靈狐哥哥~(被打

好啦 回歸正題囧""

總覺得你打的很棒....

缺點就是....

你每篇幅度拜託調成一樣好不好(跪拜

可愛的俺看的很辛苦說(淚奔

不過還是寫的很棒拉(豎拇指

還有  那件事拜託你摟  我真的累了....

----------


## M.S.Keith

【2－青月之下】

丹頂紅色的雲霞溢滿了整片天空，即使天色已經熾熱如火燄般卻無法減少風的寒冷。右手緊握著小龍人寒冷的掌心，也許他沒有感覺或許會比較好吧。

不過，他到底是因為什麼原因而被家人所討厭？

『唔。』
頭好痛。
這種問題怎麼思考也找不出答案吧，還是得要別人幫忙才行。

那麼，先想另外一件事情吧；該如何稱呼這頭小龍呢？
之前利用了黑色裝飾書－啟示錄探查了世界中紀錄，卻沒有絲毫關於小龍人的紀錄。這是絕不可能，發生機率甚至比兔子生出老虎的機率還低（就是絕對不可能的N次平方），卻又給我遇上了。

一直稱呼他為小龍似乎也不妥。
那麼，就給他那個名字吧。想要給我繼承者的名字......

我們彼此靠著額頭，在接觸的地方發出了柔和的白光。

───從今以後，你叫做『凱恩』。

「凱、恩。」
疑？
「大哥哥.......我叫凱恩嗎？」
眼神吃驚的看著小龍，現在的小龍眼中的空洞早已消失無蹤，取而代之的是水靈般地眼神。
現在被命名為凱恩的小龍正張著大大的眼睛；即使感覺還有點渙散，對上我的眼神。
「大哥哥......我是不是叫做凱恩？」凱恩說。

...........喂，我怎麼開始臉紅了！？

『嗯，你是凱恩喔！然後我叫做克爾，克、爾。』我盡量裝出鎮靜的語氣回答，免得被發現剛剛的失態。

「克爾哥哥........」（MS如是說：哦作者快要飆起來了！！）
唔，不可以，不行，夠了！！
努力的與內心慾望掙扎著，甚至必須要避免某種生理反應的產生；最後理性終於戰勝了。（汗）

唔，果然對這種可愛的物體的抵抗力太薄弱了嗎？

（MS如是說：喔咩哪賽～克爾！）（滅殺）

『喲，接近夜晚之時誘拐未成年少年的真祖阿，是否聽見上帝的告晚鐘聲？』

若是這時不回頭也許不會發生任何事情吧，但身體已早一步行動了。

*──頂著即將墜入地平線的高傲黃昏。*
『我可不是說兩句話就可以打發走的小鬼們。』
*──戰慄的月色隨著他眼中的烈火晃動。*
『現在的我，即使是你也不能輕易獲勝的！』
*──手中的長槍刮開了天頂殘存的餘霞，而地平線的另一端冒出的是──*

青色的月亮。

『我乃教皇廳最強戰力之一的『山風槍』持有者，赫爾辛‧法爾傑爾！第二真祖阿，接受我的挑戰吧！』

==========我是很累的分格線===========
哦終於快寫到結局了.....
現在這篇應該算是戰鬥開始的預備˙3˙
下一段有可能很長˙ ˙......(昏倒)

----------


## 戀紫月謎

囧....

MS耶 你這篇後半段謎我看不懂XD

是俺的領悟力低阿XD?

----------


## 克爾

> 努力的與內心慾望掙扎著，甚至必須要避免某種生理反應的產生；最後理性終於戰勝了。（汗）
> 
> 唔，果然對這種可愛的物體的抵抗力太薄弱了嗎？


好經典阿>W</可惜不是欲望戰勝阿!!  (謎：這樣的話會被列入獸狂吧(汗)
小龍是好物XDDDD 糟糕的MS~(茶)

MS~飆起來把完結篇寫出來吧XDDDD加油～

----------

